# .dsg file



## shan_wazza (Oct 25, 2010)

Ok I have a .dsg file, which is of my friends. Can any one tell me wht software I will need to open this file. Its very urget.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

what embroidery software do you have?? but a .dsg file won't sew out you need a .dst file 

.dsg file is an editable file and .dst is the final product to sew out.


----------



## shan_wazza (Oct 25, 2010)

I have Embroidery Office. Will that open the .dsg file?


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

shan_wazza said:


> Ok I have a .dsg file, which is of my friends. Can any one tell me wht software I will need to open this file. Its very urget.


 DSG is the condensed file for Sierra (stitch ERA or Embroidery Office. Have them export it, or download Stitch ERA universal and export it yourself to your choice of expanded formats.

Ian


----------



## shan_wazza (Oct 25, 2010)

To make things more clearer the .dsg file was created in my college on software named Reachpace. Is that software easily found? And next thing is I need to open this .dsg file and convert it into a .jpeg file.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

If the DSG was created on a later version(than you have) or if it has embedded fonts or components, then it may not open. Try it... if not, You can download the latest version of ERA and open it.


----------



## shan_wazza (Oct 25, 2010)

Does anyone have the link of the latest version of ERA?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

will it not open in Embroidery Office?? which version do you have??


----------



## shan_wazza (Oct 25, 2010)

Embroidery Office 7.5


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

email me.. fatkatprintz[USER=36795]@gm[/USER]ail.com.. I will see if I can get it open. 

here is a link to what zoom monster mentioned.. Sierra Stitch ERA Universal: Colman and Company - Discount Commercial Embroidery Supplies - Machine Embroidery Supplies Catalog
but as I read it you have to put it on a computer that doesn't have EO on it. Not sure if you are able to do that or not..

Another link:
Free Sierra software - Stitch Era Universal


----------



## shan_wazza (Oct 25, 2010)

Sent it to you. It would be great if you could do it. 

Thanks


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

FatKat Printz said:


> but as I read it you have to put it on a computer that doesn't have EO on it. Not sure if you are able to do that or not..
> 
> Another link:
> Free Sierra software - Stitch Era Universal


Very good point, FK.
Shan_wazza, If it it doesn't work, I've got the latest and greatest, and I'll convert it for you. send to zoom_monster at yahoo


----------



## shan_wazza (Oct 25, 2010)

zoom_monster said:


> Very good point, FK.
> Shan_wazza, If it it doesn't work, I've got the latest and greatest, and I'll convert it for you. send to zoom_monster at yahoo


Sent it to you also. It would be great if you could do it 

Thanks


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Maybe you mean RichPeace software?

Richpeace Embroidery Software - Detailed info for Richpeace Embroidery Software,Embroidery Software,Richpeace Embroidery Software,RDP 2000 on Alibaba.com

-James


----------



## shan_wazza (Oct 25, 2010)

jemmyell said:


> Hi,
> 
> Maybe you mean RichPeace software?
> 
> ...


Yeah I mean the same software.


----------



## shan_wazza (Oct 25, 2010)

Any chances I could get the above software to download??


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm sure Ian will follow up for you, just another point... if the file was created in Stitch Era Universal, then Liberty and Embroidery Office should be able to open it. If it was created in Embroidery Office, Stitch Era Universal can't open it.

You can download Stitch Era Universal for free and try it, it might open the file.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Ted- She sent the file to me and it wouldn't open in EO or SEU..


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Which level of EO do you have? Not sure if that makes a difference or not, just wondering...


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I have E09 and the free Sierra Era


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

tfalk said:


> Which level of EO do you have? Not sure if that makes a difference or not, just wondering...


Hi Ted, 
I tried to help as well. It wasn't a Sierra design file. The file size was enormous and the header of the file did not appear to point to a Sierra product. 

In the EO series, the level will not matter, though if components are not present (pattern stitches or fonts), the software will either covert them to sections (fonts), or give and error and/or change to a "default"(pattern fill). The version will matter. Designs created on later versions will not open on earlier ones. A Universal file will open on all Version 9 or higher (ERA and EO), but will not work the other way without opening as an expanded (stitch only) file.


----------

